# Are Critter Nations Worth It?



## Captain Chocoate Bar (Mar 2, 2018)

I currently have a Feisty Ferret cage (with mesh.) I would like a larger cage so I can put more baskets and hammocks in my cage because it's so much fun to decorate the cage : ) I know DCNs are large cages, but after seeing a side-by-side photo of the DCN and FF, the size difference is not as much as I was thinking. 

For those who have DCNs, are they really very big? Are the litter pans deep enough to hold lots of shredded paper (my bedding of choice)? Was it worth the cost? If you have these cages, how does it compare to the Fiesty Ferret or Rat Manor? Does it have any fatal flaws? Is there anything you wish you'd known before buying one? 

If it's not worth it, do any of ya'll know of any obnoxiously large cages based in the States? Thank you!


----------



## TinyDragon89 (Jan 13, 2018)

I don't have the DCN but I have the SCN. I never have the Feisty Ferret so I can't really compare to it. As for the Rat manor, it's much bigger and way easier to clean. I had the rat manor a long time ago, I did like the cage at the time, But I seriously hated cleaning it.
IMO rather it's the DCN or the SCN, it's definitely worth the buy. I love all the space I can use for baskets/hanging toys/hammocks etc... I also love how much easier it is to clean. 
As for flaws, the only issue I would say is a flaw, is the pan not deep enough. We ended up building one like this-->






(I've added more stuff since this picture) If your interested in how we did it, I explained it in this thread -->My cage setup

I do not know for sure if it would be deep enough for the bedding you're wanting to use, but there are options to change the pan that are fairly reasonably priced. I know some websites sell pans that have taller sides for it, but I'm not sure which sites, maybe someone else here will know. You could also go to home depot/lowes or probably any hardware store and get what I believe is a cement mixing bowl, others have said it fits perfectly. I didn't use it myself because the sides are to high for my liking. Or could build one. I believe we spent about $20 total on all the supplies we used to make ours.


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

The double unit Critter Nation is almost exactly 50% larger than the Feisty Ferret. For a sense of proportion, the DCN would be the equivalent size of a FF stacked three units high instead of two. The Feisty Ferret has an internal 14.89 cubic feet and the DCN has 22.36 cubic feet of space.









Personally, I didn't care for how much vast empty space is in the DCN. To utilize every square foot, you really have to fill it with a lot of stuff. This just makes cleaning take longer. I did like it a bit better when I used extra add-on shelves so more of the space was taken up and there was more floor space for running around. The below picture is when I was using a single unit CN but the same principle with two shelves per unit can be used with a double. I also liked this arrangement because I didn't have to use the ramps (that just take up space).









The pans that come with the CN cages are practically worthless for holding loose bedding. They're maybe half an inch deep. Shredded paper might not get kicked out of the cage too much, though, because of the narrower bar spacing. Midwest makes "scatter guards" that attach to their pans but I've read that they're really not worth it. You could fairly easily attach strips of coroplast or plexi to the bars of the cage to help hold in the bedding. You could make your own pans out of coroplast or use a store-bought mixing tub or you can purchase deeper metal pans from Bass Equipment made specifically for CN cages. The metal pans are a little pricey but they're really fantastic. I had one just for the bottom level of my DCN and I loved it. The stainless pans can be used as-is but the galvanized pans need to be coated to protect them from absorbing odors. I spray painted my galvanized steel pan a grey color to blend in with the rest of the cage.

As for the drawbacks of the DCN, I already mentioned the vast amounts of empty space. Also, they have the tendency to rust over time if not properly cared for. All of the hollow metal components can trap moisture if the cage is hosed down or doused with water. I think it's better to just finely mist the cage with a cleaning agent and then wipe dry with a cloth or soft brush. I imagine the Feisty Ferret cages would have similar issues, though. I also struggle a bit with hanging hammocks and stuff in the DCN. The bars never seemed to be placed exactly where I needed them to be to make my hammocks fit just right.

All in all, I really do think that the DCN is one of the best cages out there if size is your biggest priority. It's 100% worth the cost.

As an alternative, Exotic Nutrition sells a cage that is very similar to the DCN but it has chew-proof metal trays that are deeper than the CN's plastic trays. It's a few inches smaller in each direction and it doesn't have the double doors like the DCN. Only one side opens up (just like the Feisty Ferret) but it still looks like a really good cage.


----------



## athenianratdaddy (Dec 20, 2017)

Besides the brands you already mentioned, you could check out Martin's Cages. Their largest rat cage (The Ruud?) is one of the largest cages commercially available.


----------



## Captain Chocoate Bar (Mar 2, 2018)

Thank you so much for the great detailed responses! The pictures are a great visual and your cage looks super fun. I'll be sure to check out the Ruud.


----------



## Asiposea (Dec 16, 2016)

I've had Martin's and the DCN. Both are better than other options on the market. The double doors of the DCN are a dream- great for easy spot cleaning and changing out items. It's also great if you like to interact right at the cage. Like CDMM mentioned, it is awkward to hang hammocks if you are very particular on positioning. There are some tricks you can use- like using large binder rings around the corner frame as an attachment. Deep cleaning is not a fatal flaw...but like mentioned...this is a big heavy cage and not convenient to take apart if that's how you like to get into nooks and crannies. 

Forget the stock pans if you want loose bedding. If your rat pack doesn't chew, look more into using coroplast. This picture shows some of the wide open space that has been mentioned that can be challenging to fill. I rather like the open nature to a degree. Note that this setup does not use the middle level, but a closetmaid shelf that takes up half of the cage lengthwise. Possibilities for modification and customization are excellent.


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

Asiposea said:


> Note that this setup does not use the middle level, but a closetmaid shelf that takes up half of the cage lengthwise.


I love the partial mid-level in this cage. That's really great! Is the cage yours? It's really attractive and functional! What's the substrate?


----------



## Asiposea (Dec 16, 2016)

CorbinDallasMyMan said:


> I love the partial mid-level in this cage. That's really great! Is the cage yours? It's really attractive and functional! What's the substrate?


Thank you, yes, it is mine. I use aspen or the ever controversial KDP. The sides on these pans are about 4.5 inches high and do a great job of keeping a thick layer of substrate inside.


----------

